# Useless information



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

A small, 14-seat plane is circling for a landing in Atlanta.  It's totally fogged in, zero visibility, and suddenly there's a small electrical fire in the cockpit which disables all of the instruments and the radio.  The pilot continues circling, totally lost, when
suddenly he finds himself flying next to a tall office building.

 He rolls down the window (this particular airplane happens to have roll-down windows) and yells to a person inside the building,  "Where are we?"

The person responds "In an airplane!"

The pilot then banks sharply to the right, circles twice, and makes a perfect landing at Atlanta International.

As the passengers emerge, shaken but unhurt, one of them says to the pilot, "I'm certainly glad you were able to land safely, but I don't understand how the response you got was any use."

"Simple," responded the pilot.  "I got an answer that was completely accurate and totally irrelevant to my problem, so I knew it had to be the IBM building."


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 20, 2009)

The roll down windows do it for me.


----------

